#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  Is het handhaven van de Hadith in strijd met de Koran?

## zorro

Is het handhaven van de Hadith in strijd met de Koran?

De meeste mensen die zich moslim noemen belijden een religie die gebaseerd is op verschillende bronnen. De autoriteit die aan die bronnen wordt toegekend verschilt per stroming. Alle moslims erkennen de autoriteit van de Koran. Allen erkennen dat deze door God is geopenbaard aan de profeet Mohammed. De belangrijkste bron die naast de Koran erkend en gebruikt wordt is de Hadith. De Hadith is een verzameling van overleveringen over de profeet Mohammed die zo'n tweehonderd jaar na zijn dood samengesteld en op schrift gesteld is. De Soenna is de leefwijze die gebaseerd is op die Hadith. De autoriteit die aan de verschillende hadiths wordt toegekend verschilt per stroming. Deze komt voort uit de authenticiteit die al dan niet aan een hadith wordt toegekend. Ik zal hier aan de hand van de Koran aantonen waarom het handhaven van de Hadith naast de Koran geen Islam is.

"Zal ik een ander dan God als rechter nemen, terwijl Hij het is die het boek duidelijk uiteengezet naar jullie heeft neergezonden?" (Koran 6:114) Dit ene vers uit de Koran veroordeelt het handhaven van de Hadith op twee manieren. Ten eerste neemt degene die de Hadith handhaaft een ander dan God als rechter. Afgezien van de vraag of een specifieke hadith al dan niet authentiek is, veroordeelt dit vers duidelijk het nemen van een ander dan God als rechter. Of dat nou de samenstellers van de Hadith zijn of de profeet Mohammed zelf is.

Veel aanhangers van de Hadith realiseren zich het bovenstaande en stellen daarom dat de Hadith ook openbaringen zijn en dus zou het handhaven van de Hadith niet in strijd zijn met de Koran. Deze claim baseren ze op 53:3,4; "Noch spreekt hij uit een bevlieging. Het is niet anders dan een geopenbaarde openbaring". De aanhangers van Hadith suggereren met hun claim dat hier bedoeld wordt dat alles wat Mohammed zei een openbaring was. Terwijl het voor de hand liggend is dat deze verzen verwijzen naar de Koran zelf. De Koran levert hier het bewijs voor in 66:1; "O profeet! Waarom verklaar jij verboden wat God heeft toegestaan om je vrouwen tevreden te stellen? God is vergevend en barmhartig." Hier wordt de profeet vermaand omdat hij iets verkeerds deed. Als alles wat hij zei een openbaring was, zou het genoemde verbod van God zijn en zou deze aya niet bestaan. Daarnaast blijft dan de vraag welke hadith een openbaring is en welke niet? Hoe wordt dat bepaald en door wie?

Een ander vers die de aanhangers van de Hadith vergeten is 4:163; "Wij hebben jou de openbaring gezonden, zoals Wij Noah en de profeten na hem openbaring zonden en Wij gaven een openbaring aan Abraham en Ismal en Isaak en Jacob en de stammen; en aan Jezus, Job, Jonas, Aaron en Salomon en Wij gaven David de psalmen." Dus als alles wat Mohammed zei een openbaring was, dan zou dit ook moeten gelden voor Noah en alle profeten na hem. Waar is hun Hadith?

Bovendien kan de Hadith geen openbaring zijn vanwege 4:82; "Overpeinzen zij de Koran dan niet? Als hij van een ander dan God was, dan zouden zij er veel tegenstrijdigs in vinden". Dit betekent onder andere dat wat wel van God is geen tegenstrijdigheden bevat. De Hadith bevat vele tegenstrijdigheden. Deze uiten zich intern doordat veel hadiths andere hadiths tegenspreken. Ook uiten deze tegenstrijdigheden zich extern omdat zij de Koran zelf tegenspreken. Hier zal ik later op in gaan.

De tweede manier waarop 6:114 het handhaven van de Hadith veroordeelt is de volgende; dit vers stelt namelijk dat de Koran "uiteengezet" is. Hiermee wordt een van de belangrijkste motivaties voor het handhaven van de Hadith ontkracht. Die is namelijk dat de Koran 'te moeilijk te begrijpen' is en 'vaag' en 'onduidelijk'. Daarom zou de Hadith nodig zijn om de Koran uit te leggen. De Koran is niet moeilijk of vaag volgens 6:114. De Koran is volledig en behoeft geen nadere uitleg; "En het woord van jouw Heer werd vervuld in waarheid en rechtvaardigheid" (6:115). Er wordt ook nergens verwezen naar een andere bron van wijsheid naast de Koran die gevolgd moet worden om een goede moslim te zijn. Als de Hadith zo belangrijk is voor de Islam, zou dat zeker in de Koran beaamd zijn.

Een voorbeeld dat goed illustreert hoe het handhaven van de Hadith in strijd is met de Koran is de rituele reiniging die verricht moet worden voordat de gelovige de Salaat (veelal vertaald met 'gebed') verricht. Deze rituele reiniging heet in de volksmond 'wudu'. De Koran schrijft het volgende voor met betrekking tot standaard-wudu in 5:6: "O jullie die geloven! Wanneer jullie je opstellen voor de Salaat, was dan jullie gezichten en handen tot aan de ellebogen en veeg jullie hoofden en voeten tot de enkels". Dit zijn de instructies van God tot wie de Salaat verricht moet worden volgens 108:2 "En verricht dan de Salaat tot uw Heer".

Volgens de Hadith is de standaard-wudu bovenstaande plus nog een hele set andere stappen, onder andere het wassen van de handen alleen, het spoelen van de mond en de neus, het wassen van de benen tot aan de knien en dat allemaal drie keer. Volgens de ene groep aanhangers van deze wudu is de Salaat niet geldig als de wudu niet op deze manier verricht wordt. Een andere groep stelt dat de Salaat dan minder 'punten' oplevert. In het gunstigste geval, het laatste, zou het betekenen dat God een gebrekkige wudu heeft geopenbaard in de "beste hadith"; "God heeft hierin de beste 'hadith' neergezonden" (39:23). Op het woord 'hadith' in de Koran zal ik later ingaan. Maar de Koran zou dus volgens de aanhangers van de Hadith gebrekkig zijn. Is dat geen ontkenning van 6:115?

Het woord 'hadith' zelf betekent vaak 'bericht'. Dit woord komt redelijk vaak in de Koran voor. In 7:185; "en in welke 'hadith' na deze zullen zij dan geloven?". In 12:111; " dit is geen verzonnen 'hadith', maar het is een bevestiging van wat er voordien al was en de uiteenzetting van alles en een leidraad en barmhartigheid voor mensen die geloven.". In 31:6; "En onder de mensen zijn er die de leegheid van de 'hadith' kopen om zonder kennis van Gods weg af te laten dwalen en er de spot mee te drijven". In 39:23; "God heeft hierin de beste 'hadith' neergezonden". In 45:6 "En in welke hadith na God en Zijn tekenen zullen zij dan geloven?". In 77:50 "En in welke 'hadith' dan die zullen zij geloven?". Dit lijkt niet bepaald op een machtiging van God om de Hadith te handhaven naast de Koran.

Hoe verantwoorden de aanhangers van de Hadith hun religie nog meer? Naast bovengenoemde misplaatste claim dat alles wat Mohammed zei een openbaring was gebaseerd op 53:3 en 53:4, stellen deze dwalende zielen dat de Koran hun praktijken juist gebiedt in de verschillende verzen waarin het volgende gebod staat: "Gehoorzaam God en gehoorzaam de boodschapper". Los van de implicaties die deze claim heeft op de monothestische boodschap van de Koran, negeren deze mensen de rest van de Koran en vaak de rest van dezelfde verzen die ze gebruiken om hun claims te verantwoorden. Enkele van deze verzen zijn de volgende: 5:92; "En gehoorzaam God en gehoorzaam de boodschapper en pas op! En als jullie je afkeren, weet dan dat Onze gezant alleen maar de plicht van de duidelijke verkondiging heeft." En 24:54; "Zeg: "Gehoorzaam God en gehoorzaam de gezant, maar als jullie je afkeren, dan is hij alleen maar verplicht tot dat waarmee hij belast is. En jullie zijn verplicht tot dat waarmee jullie belast zijn. En als jullie hem gehoorzamen dan laten jullie je de goede richting wijzen. De gezant heeft alleen maar de plicht van de duidelijke verkondiging.". En 64:12; "Gehoorzaam God en gehoorzaam de boodschapper, maar als jullie je afkeren, dan heeft Onze gezant alleen maar de plicht van de duidelijke verkondiging.". De laatste helften van bovenstaande verzen maken duidelijk dat de enige plicht die de boodschapper heeft de "duidelijke verkondiging" is.

----------


## zorro

-vervolg-

Deze "duidelijke verkondiging" is de Koran zelf. Dit wordt bevestigd door 14:52; "Dit is een verkondiging voor de mensen, opdat zij erdoor gewaarschuwd worden, opdat zij weten dat Hij n god is en opdat de verstandigen zich laten manen.". Een boodschapper brengt een boodschap. In dit geval een boodschap van God. Als de boodschapper gehoorzaamd moet worden, dan betekent dat, dat de boodschap gehoorzaamd moet worden. Want we kunnen God niet direct gehoorzamen omdat Hij niet met ons spreekt. We kunnen Hem alleen gehoorzamen door Zijn boodschap na te leven. Zijn boodschap die Zijn boodschapper gebracht heeft.

Het handhaven van de Hadith als wetgevend naast de Koran is ook vanwege de structuur van de hadiths zelf een slechte zaak. Een hadith is uit twee delen opgebouwd; de 'isnad' en de 'matn'. De 'isnad' is de keten van overleveraars. Dus bijvoorbeeld "volgens A, zei B dat C zei . Dat Mohammed zei:". De 'matn' is het eigenlijke verhaal waarin Mohammed zogenaamd iets zegt, doet of stilzwijgend toestaat. Het is vooral de isnad die duidelijk maakt dat Hadith geen vorm van openbaring is. De isnad is een zogenaamde verantwoording voor het verhaal. Dus op autoriteit van de in de isnad genoemde personen is het verhaal authentiek. Waarom staat er dan geen isnad in de Koran die wel degelijk een openbaring is? De Koran begint met "In de naam van God, de Erbarmer, de Barmhartige". Een zogenaamde openbaring haar autoriteit verlenen via mensen riekt wel erg naar blasfemie.

15:9 "Wij hebben de vermaning neergezonden en Wij waken erover." Het enige wat aan Mohammed de profeet is geopenbaard is de Koran. De Koran is de vermaning. De vermaning wordt door God zelf beschermd. De Hadith wordt door de isnad 'beschermd'. Bukhari, samensteller van de sahih (correcte) Bukhari, de meest erkende hadith verzameling, verklaart zelf dat van zo'n 600.000 hadith die bij hem bekend waren toentertijd, hij er alleen 7.397 als authentiek zijnde kon betitelen. Een bewijs dat er verschrikkelijk veel leugens de ronde deden over Mohammed. Sterker nog, Abu Muslim, de pupil van Bukhari, verklaarde van die 600.000 hadiths die zijn mentor verzameld had een andere set authentiek. Dus degenen die hij niet had goedgekeurd maar zijn mentor wel waren leugens volgens hem. Hetzelfde geldt voor de verzamelingen van Abu Daoud en Tirmidhi. De isnad is dus geen garantie voor betrouwbaarheid. Als datgene wat in de Hadith staat ook een openbaring was, zou het zeker opgenomen zijn in de Koran. Waarom is dat niet gebeurd dan?

Omdat het meeste van wat er in de Hadith verkondigd wordt een leugen is. Aanhangers van de Hadith gebruiken graag een stuk van 59:7 " En wat de gezant jullie geeft, neemt dat, maar wat hij jullie ontzegt, blijf daarvan af. En vreest God, want God is streng in de afstraffing." Het gebruik van dit vers om de Hadith te verantwoorden is om meerdere redenen misplaatst. Ten eerste gaat dit vers over oorlogsbuit "Wat God aan Zijn gezant heeft gegeven als buit van het volk van de stadsgebieden, is voor God en Zijn boodschapper en voor de naaste familieleden en de wezen en de armen en de reiziger, opdat het niet alleen in omloop moge zijn tussen de rijken onder u. En wat de gezant jullie geeft, neemt dat, maar wat hij jullie ontzegt, blijf daarvan af. En vreest God, want God is streng in de afstraffing." Tweede punt is dat het niet uitmaakt of dit vers in ruimere zin genterpreteerd wordt of niet. Omdat datgene wat de gezant Mohammed ons gegeven heeft de Koran is en niets anders. We hebben al gezien dat de enige plicht die de boodschapper heeft de "duidelijke verkondiging" is. Hij heeft geen Soenna gebracht zoals de aanhangers ervan ons graag willen laten geloven. De meeste hadiths zijn niet authentiek en degenen die dat misschien wel zijn bevestigen alleen maar wat er in de Koran staat en zijn daarom nutteloos voor de zielenheil van de moslims.

De methode die gebruikt werd door Bukhari en anderen is niet geldig als methode om te achterhalen wat Mohammed daadwerkelijk gezegd of gedaan heeft om verschillende redenen. De verzamelaar is niet verplicht op te schrijven wat hij gehoord heeft zoals hij het gehoord heeft. Hij kan wat weglaten en niet aangeven wat hij weggelaten heeft. Ook kan er van alles verzonnen zijn door de verzamelaar of door de verteller of door beide. En de keten van overleveraars, de isnad, kan ook verzonnen zijn. Van vervalsing is vooral sprake bij teksten van dogmatische of juridische aard. Ook is het zo dat de verzamelaars hun teksten meer dan honderd jaar na de dood van Mohammed op schrift stelden. Tussen zijn dood en het ter schrift stellen was het verhaaltje bewaard gebleven als mondelinge overlevering. In die honderd jaar mondelinge overlevering kan er van alles toegevoegd of verwijderd zijn. Het waren overigens 'professionele' verhalenvertellers, qussas, waar de verzamelaars het meeste van hun verhaaltjes vandaan haalden. Dezen zagen het verhalen vertellen niet als wetenschap, maar als kunst, en hadden ook een soort van gemeenschappelijk repertoire. Hierdoor is het goed mogelijk dat eenzelfde verhaaltje met verschillende isnads in omloop kwam. Daarnaast was het voor veel qussas belangrijker een mooi verhaal af te leveren dan de waarheid te verkondigen. Ook worden er in de biografien allerlei wonderen aan Mohammed toegeschreven om zijn claim als profeet authenticiteit te verlenen in de trant van Jezus en Mozes. Het is een algemeen geaccepteerde waarheid dat veel van de tradities over Mohammed lang na zijn dood zijn verzameld en niet zozeer een reflectie van historische waarheden zijn, maar vooral een reflectie van politieke en polemische belangen van de 'sektarische' omgeving die ze gevormd heeft.

Ook het principe van het volgen van 'geleerden', want die stellen dat het volgen van de Hadith naast de Koran niet alleen gewenst, maar zelfs verplicht is, wordt ook in de Koran veroordeeld. Dit is in 9:31; "Zij namen hun schriftgeleerden en hun monniken tot heren in plaats van God en ook de Messias, zoon van Maria. En hun werd slechts bevolen n God te dienen. Er is geen god dan Hij. Hij zij geprezen, verheven als Hij is boven wat zij hem als metgezellen toevoegen." In dit vers worden misschien de Joden en Christenen aangesproken, maar velen die zich moslim noemen maken zich aan dezelfde zonde schuldig. In plaats van te zoeken naar wat er in de Koran staat met betrekking tot een specifieke kwestie, verkiezen zij het te volgen wat een 'schriftgeleerde' erover te zeggen heeft.

Het blind volgen van anderen wordt overigens ook veroordeeld in de Koran; "En accepteer niet dat waar je geen weet van hebt. Het gehoor, de zicht en het verstand, daar ben je zeker verantwoordelijk voor" (17:36) en "En het voorbeeld van de ongelovigen is als iemand die niets anders napraat dan wat hij hoort van geroep en geschreeuw" (2:171). De Koran pleit juist tegen het blind volgen en benadrukt het denkproces. Omdat dat de enige manier is om tot een goed begrip te komen van de Koran. "Als Wij deze Koran hadden geopenbaard aan een berg, had je hem gezien nederig en verbrokkeld, uit nederigheid voor God. En deze voorbeelden geven Wij de mensen zodat zij nadenken" (59:21).

En hoe zit het met verzen zoals 2:136 "Zeg: "Wij geloven in God en in hetgeen ons is geopenbaard en in hetgeen tot Abraham, Ismal, Is'aak, Jacob en de stammen werd nedergezonden en in hetgeen aan Mozes en Jezus werd gegeven en in hetgeen aan alle andere profeten werd gegeven door hun Heer. Wij maken geen onderscheid tussen hen en aan Hem onderwerpen wij ons."" De Hadith stelt dat moslims allerlei dingen moeten doen zoals Mohammed de profeet ze zogenaamd gedaan had. Wordt hier geen onderscheid tussen profeten gemaakt? Hetzelfde geldt voor zaken zoals de Shahada (Getuigenis) en de Tahiya (Begroeting). Deze zaken zal ik, als God het wil, in een ander artikel nader bespreken, maar wordt ook hier geen onderscheid tussen profeten gemaakt? Voor wie is deze religie eigenlijk? Wie wordt er vereerd?

Concluderend stel ik dat het handhaven van de Hadith naast de Koran, in strijd is met diezelfde Koran omdat het een vorm van 'shirk' is. Want er word een andere rechter dan God genomen (6:114). Ook wordt 6:115 ermee ontkend. Shirk is het stellen van andere goden naast God en is de ergste zonde. Daarnaast wordt de Hadith meerdere malen bij naam genoemd en veroordeeld. Het handhaven van de Hadith is ook niet het in de praktijk brengen van het gebod; "gehoorzaam God en de boodschapper", omdat het gehoorzamen van God en de boodschapper niet twee verschillende dingen zijn. Andere vormen van shirk in het volgen van Hadith; de isnad die de aan Mohammed toegeschreven wetgevende autoriteit via mensen verantwoordt, en het volgen van 'schriftgeleerden' die de Hadith propageren. Ook wordt het duidelijke gebod geen onderscheid tussen gezanten van God te maken overtreden. Om een goede moslim te zijn is het van essentieel belang dat alleen datgene wat door God is gelegitimeerd als religieuze leidraad wordt genomen. De Hadith is niet door God gelegitimeerd, de Koran wel. 


Copyright  2001 Werkgroep Islamitische Bewustwording Nederland. Alle rechten voorbehouden.

----------


## [email protected]

A man giving in alms one piece of silver in his lifetime is better for him than giving one hundred when about to die.

----------


## [email protected]

To meet friends cheerfully and invite them to a feast are charitable acts. To extend consideration towards neighbors and send them presents are charitable acts.

----------


## [email protected]

To acquire knowledge is binding upon all Muslims, whether male or female.

----------


## [email protected]

He who travels in the search of knowledge, to him God shows the way of Paradise.

----------


## [email protected]

Keep yourselves far from envy, because it eats up and takes away good actions, like the fire that eats up and burns wood.

----------


## [email protected]

Whoever suppresses his anger, when he has in his power to show it, God will give him a great reward.

----------


## [email protected]

He is not strong and powerful, who throws people down, but he is strong who withholds himself from anger.

----------


## [email protected]

Deal gently with people, and be not harsh; cheer them and condemn not.

----------


## [email protected]

Much silence and a good disposition; there are no two works better than these.

----------


## [email protected]

The best of friends is he who is best in behavior and character.

----------


## [email protected]

One who does not practice modestiy and does not refrain from shameless deeds is not a Muslim.

----------


## samira21__

Wealth properly employed is a blessing; and a man may lawfully endeavour to increase it by honest means.

----------


## [email protected]

Paradise lies at the feet of thy mother.

----------


## samira21__

The love of the world, is the root of all evils.

----------


## [email protected]

He who wishes to enter Paradise must please his father and mother.

----------


## [email protected]

No one who keeps his mind focussed entirely upon himself, can grow large, strong and beautiful in character.

----------


## [email protected]

Whoever loves to meet God, God loves to meet him.

----------


## [email protected]

The five stated prayers erase the sins which have been committed during the intervals between them if they have not been mortal sins.

----------


## [email protected]

God is not merciful to him who is not so to humankind. He who is not kind to God's creation and to his own children, God will not be kind to him.

----------


## [email protected]

Whosoever visits a sick person, an angel calls from Heaven: "Be happy in the world and happy be your walking; and take your habitation in Paradise."

----------


## samira21__

Bukhari, Volume 1, Book 2, Number 7: 

Narrated Ibn 'Umar: 

Allah's Apostle said: Islam is based on (the following) five (principles): 

1. To testify that none has the right to be worshipped but Allah and Muhammad is Allah's Apostle. 

2. To offer the (compulsory congregational) prayers dutifully and perfectly. 

3. To pay Zakat (i.e. obligatory charity) . 

4. To perform Hajj. (i.e. Pilgrimage to Mecca) 

5. To observe fast during the month of Ramadan.

----------


## samira21__

Bukhari, Volume 1, Book 2, Number 8: 
Narrated Abu Huraira: 

The Prophet said, "Faith (Belief) consists of more than sixty branches (i.e. parts). And Haya (This term "Haya" covers a large number of concepts which are to be taken together; amongst them are self respect, modesty, bashfulness, and scruple, etc.) is a part of faith."

----------


## samira21__

Bukhari, Volume 1, Book 2, Number 9: 
Narrated 'Abdullah bin 'Amr: 

The Prophet said, "A Muslim is the one who avoids harming Muslims with his tongue and hands. And a Muhajir (emigrant) is the one who gives up (abandons) all what Allah has forbidden."

----------


## [email protected]

Book 19, Number 4319: 
It is narrated on the authority of 'Abdullah that a woman was found killed in one of the battles fought by the Messenger of Allah (may peace be upon him). He disapproved of the killing of women and children.

----------


## [email protected]

Book 19, Number 4320: 
It is narrated by Ibn 'Umar that a woman was found killed in one of these battles; so the Messenger of Allah (may peace be upon him) forbade the killing of women and children.

----------


## [email protected]

Book 19, Number 4324: 
It is narrated on the authority of 'Abdullah that the Messenger of Allah (may peace be upon him) ordered the date-palms of Banu Nadir to be burnt and cut. These palms were at Buwaira. Qutaibah and Ibn Rumh in their versions of the tradition have added: So Allah, the Glorious and Exalted, revealed the verse: "Whatever trees you have cut down or left standing on their trunks, it was with the permission of Allah so that He may disgrace the evil-doers" (lix. 5).

----------


## [email protected]

Book 19, Number 4328: 
A hadith has been narrated by Mus'ab b. Sa'd who heard it from his father as saying: My father took a sword from Khums and brought it to the Holy Prophet (may peace be upon him) and said: Grant it to me. He refused. At this Allah revealed (the Qur'anic verse): "They ask thee concerning the spoils of war. Say: The spoils of war are for Allah and the Apostle" (viii. 1).

----------


## zorro

Bang voor een discussie knulletje?

----------


## samira21__

Volume 1, Book 3, Number 57: 
Narrated 'Abdullah bin 'Amr: 

Once the Prophet remained behind us in a journey. He joined us while we were performing ablution for the prayer which was over-due. We were just passing wet hands over our feet (and not washing them properly) so the Prophet addressed us in a loud voice and said twice or thrice: "Save your heels from the fire."

----------


## samira21__

Volume 1, Book 3, Number 68: 
Narrated Ibn Mas'ud: 

The Prophet used to take care of us in preaching by selecting a suitable time, so that we might not get bored. (He abstained from pestering us with sermons and knowledge all the time).

----------


## samira21__

Volume 1, Book 3, Number 69: 
Narrated Anas bin Malik: 

The Prophet said, "Facilitate things to people (concerning religious matters), and do not make it hard for them and give them good tidings and do not make them run away (from Islam)."

----------


## samira21__

Volume 1, Book 3, Number 71: 
Narrated Muawiya: 

I heard Allah's Apostle saying, "If Allah wants to do good to a person, He makes him comprehend the religion. I am just a distributor, but the grant is from Allah. (And remember) that this nation (true Muslims) will keep on following Allah's teachings strictly and they will not be harmed by any one going on a different path till Allah's order (Day of Judgment) is established." 


Deze is echt prachtig!!!!

----------


## zorro

> _Geplaatst door samira21___ 
> *Volume 1, Book 3, Number 71: 
> Narrated Muawiya: 
> 
> I heard Allah's Apostle saying, "If Allah wants to do good to a person, He makes him comprehend the religion. I am just a distributor, but the grant is from Allah. (And remember) that this nation (true Muslims) will keep on following Allah's teachings strictly and they will not be harmed by any one going on a different path till Allah's order (Day of Judgment) is established." 
> 
> 
> Deze is echt prachtig!!!!*



Deze zijn pas mooi!
Bukhari 9 93 597 Volgens deze hadith heeft Mohammed een verhaal verteld over een man die nooit een goede daad verricht had en zijn familie de opdracht had gegeven na zijn door zijn lichaam te verbranden en zijn as over de zee en over het land uit te strooien, zodat God hem niet te pakken zou kunnen krijgen. God heeft vervolgens de man na zijn dood gerercreerd en hem uiteindelijk zijn zondes vergeven. (Opmerking: deze hadith gaat wederom voorbij aan alle regels die in de Koran gegeven worden over het verkrijgen van vergiffenis) 
Bukhari 9 93 505 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat God waarschuwt voor de eenogige leugenaar "Ad-Dajjal", die tussen zijn twee ogen het woord "Kafir" geschreven heeft staan. 
Bukhari 4 54 439 Volgens deze hadith heeft Mohammed ooit gezegd dat eenieder die een paar objecten aan God's zaak wijdt door de wachters van het paradijs zal worden doorgelaten. (Opmerking: wederom een hadith die voorbij gaat aan de inhoud van de Koran met betrekking tot het bereiken van het paradijs.) 
Muslim - 42 7147 In deze hadith zegt Mohammed dat men niets behalve de Koran van hem mag opschrijven. 
Muslim - 1 0039 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat hij die sterft, beseffende dat er geen God dan God is tot het paradijs toegelaten zal worden. (Opmerking: wederom een hadith die voorbij gaat aan de inhoud van de Koran met betrekking tot het bereiken van het paradijs.) 
Bukhari 3 50 894 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat God 99 namen zou hebben en eenieder die deze 99 namen kent tot het paradijs toegelaten zal worden. (Opmerking: wederom een hadith die voorbij gaat aan de inhoud van de Koran met betrekking tot het bereiken van het paradijs.) 
Bukhari 8 73 130 Schilders van plaatjes van dieren zullen op de Dag des Oordeels het zwaarst gestrafd worden. 
Bukhari 4 52 82 Volgens deze hadith heeft Mohammed ooit gezegd dat vijf verschillende types personen als martelaars worden beschouwd: zij die sterven aan de pest, zij die door buikziektes overlijden, zij die verdrinken of onder een vallend gebouw raken en martelaars in de zaak van God. 
Bukhari 4 52 45 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat de eennabesten onder de mensen, die mensen zijn die in de bergpaden blijven terwijl ze God aanbidden en anderen veilig houden van misstanden die ze zouden kunnen veroorzaken. (Opmerking: deze bewering vindt geen enkele bevestiging in de Koran.) 
Muslim - 23 5007 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat je niet met je linkerhand moet eten, omdat Satan ook met zijn linkerhand eet. 
Muslim - 41 7005 Volgens deze hadith is Dajjal blind aan zijn rechteroog. 
Muslim - 41 7010 Volgens deze hadith is Dajjal blind aan zijn linkeroog. (Opmerking: let op de tegenspraak met de voorgaande hadith.) 
Bukhari 3 31 154 Volgens deze hadith besloot Mohammed uit eigen overwegingen iets wel of niet toe te staan aan 'zijn' volgelingen. (Opmerking: let op dat volgens de Koran, o.a. 5:92, alleen God bepaalt of iets is toegestaan of niet en Mohammed zijn taak uitsluitend was God's bepalingen door te geven.) 
Bukhari 8 73 115 Mohammed zou het volgens deze hadith hebben laten regenen in Medina in een tijd van droogte en vervolgens de regen ook laten ophouden. (Opmerking: volgens de Koran, 17:59, kon Mohammed nooit een dergelijk wonder kunnen hebben doen plaatsvinden, aangezien het zenden van wonderen door God reeds beindigd was.) 
Bukhari 1 8 388 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat mensen bij het ontlasten niet met hun aanzicht of rug naar de Qibla gekeerd mogen zijn. 
Bukhari 4 54 541 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat iemand die een hond heeft, n eenheid aan beloningen voor goede daden per dag kwijtraakt, tenzij de hond voor landbouwdoeleinden of bewaking van vee gehouden wordt. (Opmerking: dit is in tegenspraak met de Koran waar deze afkeer jegens honden ten eerste helemaal niet te vinden is, maar hiernaast nog expliciet vermeld wordt, in 5:4, dat voedsel dat door jachthonden gevangen wordt, na het noemen van God's naam hierover, toegestaan is.) 
Bukhari 3 43 637 Mohammed zou volgens deze hadith gezegd hebben dat de meest gehate persoon in het aanzicht van God, de ruziezoeker is. (Opmerking: volgens de Koran, 8:55, zijn de ergste wezens in het aanzicht van God de ongelovigen.) 
Bukhari 9 93 613 Volgens deze hadith kan je de mensen van de Boeken niet vragen naar hun boeken, omdat je beschikt over de Koran. (Opmerking: dit is tegenstrijdig met de de Koran. Volgens 10:94 is dit bij twijfel wel degelijk toegestaan.) 
Bukhari 1 8 429 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat hij zich onderscheidde van eerdere profeten doordat hij onder andere het recht tot bemiddeling op de Dag des Oordeels heeft gekregen. (Opmerking: volgens de Koran, 2:254,zal er helemaal geen bemiddeling zijn!) 
Bukhari 7 71 592 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat zwarte komijn genezing voor alle ziektes, behalve de dood, bevat. 
Muslim - 38 6691 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat eenieder die de heuvel van Murar beklom alle zonden zou kwijtraken. (Opmerking: deze hadith gaat voorbij aan alle regels die in de Koran gegeven worden over het verkrijgen van vergiffenis)

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door zorro_ 
> *Bang voor een discussie knulletje?*


Nej hoor.. had gewoon wat ruimte nodig.. ziet er toch wel mooi uit..?

----------


## zorro

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *
> 
> Nej hoor.. had gewoon wat ruimte nodig.. ziet er toch wel mooi uit..?*



Je zult inderdaad wat ruimte nodig hebben om het volgende te weerleggen.


Deze zijn pas mooi!
Bukhari 9 93 597 Volgens deze hadith heeft Mohammed een verhaal verteld over een man die nooit een goede daad verricht had en zijn familie de opdracht had gegeven na zijn door zijn lichaam te verbranden en zijn as over de zee en over het land uit te strooien, zodat God hem niet te pakken zou kunnen krijgen. God heeft vervolgens de man na zijn dood gerercreerd en hem uiteindelijk zijn zondes vergeven. (Opmerking: deze hadith gaat wederom voorbij aan alle regels die in de Koran gegeven worden over het verkrijgen van vergiffenis) 
Bukhari 9 93 505 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat God waarschuwt voor de eenogige leugenaar "Ad-Dajjal", die tussen zijn twee ogen het woord "Kafir" geschreven heeft staan. 
Bukhari 4 54 439 Volgens deze hadith heeft Mohammed ooit gezegd dat eenieder die een paar objecten aan God's zaak wijdt door de wachters van het paradijs zal worden doorgelaten. (Opmerking: wederom een hadith die voorbij gaat aan de inhoud van de Koran met betrekking tot het bereiken van het paradijs.) 
Muslim - 42 7147 In deze hadith zegt Mohammed dat men niets behalve de Koran van hem mag opschrijven. 
Muslim - 1 0039 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat hij die sterft, beseffende dat er geen God dan God is tot het paradijs toegelaten zal worden. (Opmerking: wederom een hadith die voorbij gaat aan de inhoud van de Koran met betrekking tot het bereiken van het paradijs.) 
Bukhari 3 50 894 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat God 99 namen zou hebben en eenieder die deze 99 namen kent tot het paradijs toegelaten zal worden. (Opmerking: wederom een hadith die voorbij gaat aan de inhoud van de Koran met betrekking tot het bereiken van het paradijs.) 
Bukhari 8 73 130 Schilders van plaatjes van dieren zullen op de Dag des Oordeels het zwaarst gestrafd worden. 
Bukhari 4 52 82 Volgens deze hadith heeft Mohammed ooit gezegd dat vijf verschillende types personen als martelaars worden beschouwd: zij die sterven aan de pest, zij die door buikziektes overlijden, zij die verdrinken of onder een vallend gebouw raken en martelaars in de zaak van God. 
Bukhari 4 52 45 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat de eennabesten onder de mensen, die mensen zijn die in de bergpaden blijven terwijl ze God aanbidden en anderen veilig houden van misstanden die ze zouden kunnen veroorzaken. (Opmerking: deze bewering vindt geen enkele bevestiging in de Koran.) 
Muslim - 23 5007 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat je niet met je linkerhand moet eten, omdat Satan ook met zijn linkerhand eet. 
Muslim - 41 7005 Volgens deze hadith is Dajjal blind aan zijn rechteroog. 
Muslim - 41 7010 Volgens deze hadith is Dajjal blind aan zijn linkeroog. (Opmerking: let op de tegenspraak met de voorgaande hadith.) 
Bukhari 3 31 154 Volgens deze hadith besloot Mohammed uit eigen overwegingen iets wel of niet toe te staan aan 'zijn' volgelingen. (Opmerking: let op dat volgens de Koran, o.a. 5:92, alleen God bepaalt of iets is toegestaan of niet en Mohammed zijn taak uitsluitend was God's bepalingen door te geven.) 
Bukhari 8 73 115 Mohammed zou het volgens deze hadith hebben laten regenen in Medina in een tijd van droogte en vervolgens de regen ook laten ophouden. (Opmerking: volgens de Koran, 17:59, kon Mohammed nooit een dergelijk wonder kunnen hebben doen plaatsvinden, aangezien het zenden van wonderen door God reeds beindigd was.) 
Bukhari 1 8 388 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat mensen bij het ontlasten niet met hun aanzicht of rug naar de Qibla gekeerd mogen zijn. 
Bukhari 4 54 541 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat iemand die een hond heeft, n eenheid aan beloningen voor goede daden per dag kwijtraakt, tenzij de hond voor landbouwdoeleinden of bewaking van vee gehouden wordt. (Opmerking: dit is in tegenspraak met de Koran waar deze afkeer jegens honden ten eerste helemaal niet te vinden is, maar hiernaast nog expliciet vermeld wordt, in 5:4, dat voedsel dat door jachthonden gevangen wordt, na het noemen van God's naam hierover, toegestaan is.) 
Bukhari 3 43 637 Mohammed zou volgens deze hadith gezegd hebben dat de meest gehate persoon in het aanzicht van God, de ruziezoeker is. (Opmerking: volgens de Koran, 8:55, zijn de ergste wezens in het aanzicht van God de ongelovigen.) 
Bukhari 9 93 613 Volgens deze hadith kan je de mensen van de Boeken niet vragen naar hun boeken, omdat je beschikt over de Koran. (Opmerking: dit is tegenstrijdig met de de Koran. Volgens 10:94 is dit bij twijfel wel degelijk toegestaan.) 
Bukhari 1 8 429 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat hij zich onderscheidde van eerdere profeten doordat hij onder andere het recht tot bemiddeling op de Dag des Oordeels heeft gekregen. (Opmerking: volgens de Koran, 2:254,zal er helemaal geen bemiddeling zijn!) 
Bukhari 7 71 592 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat zwarte komijn genezing voor alle ziektes, behalve de dood, bevat. 
Muslim - 38 6691 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat eenieder die de heuvel van Murar beklom alle zonden zou kwijtraken. (Opmerking: deze hadith gaat voorbij aan alle regels die in de Koran gegeven worden over het verkrijgen van vergiffenis)

----------


## A. Haselhoef

> _Geplaatst door zorro_ 
> *Is het handhaven van de Hadith in strijd met de Koran?
> 
> Ik zal hier aan de hand van de Koran aantonen waarom het handhaven van de Hadith naast de Koran geen Islam is.
> 
> Een voorbeeld dat goed illustreert hoe het handhaven van de Hadith in strijd is met de Koran is de rituele reiniging die verricht moet worden voordat de gelovige de Salaat (veelal vertaald met 'gebed') verricht. Deze rituele reiniging heet in de volksmond 'wudu'. De Koran schrijft het volgende voor met betrekking tot standaard-wudu in 5:6: "O jullie die geloven! Wanneer jullie je opstellen voor de Salaat, was dan jullie gezichten en handen tot aan de ellebogen en veeg jullie hoofden en voeten tot de enkels". Dit zijn de instructies van God tot wie de Salaat verricht moet worden volgens 108:2 "En verricht dan de Salaat tot uw Heer".
> 
> Volgens de Hadith is de standaard-wudu bovenstaande plus nog een hele set andere stappen, onder andere het wassen van de handen alleen, het spoelen van de mond en de neus, het wassen van de benen tot aan de knien en dat allemaal drie keer. Volgens de ene groep aanhangers van deze wudu is de Salaat niet geldig als de wudu niet op deze manier verricht wordt. Een andere groep stelt dat de Salaat dan minder 'punten' oplevert. In het gunstigste geval, het laatste, zou het betekenen dat God een gebrekkige wudu heeft geopenbaard in de "beste hadith"; "God heeft hierin de beste 'hadith' neergezonden" (39:23). Op het woord 'hadith' in de Koran zal ik later ingaan. Maar de Koran zou dus volgens de aanhangers van de Hadith gebrekkig zijn. Is dat geen ontkenning van 6:115?
> *


Als je wilt aantonen dat de hadith niet correct zijn dan is het van belang dat je controleert of de wijze waarop je de 'wudu' beschrijft wel correct is.

a) Zo worden de benen tot aan de knieen niet gewassen.
b) Wordt niet alleen maar de handen gewassen.
c) Zijn er niet een hele set andere stappen.

Daar je met de beschrijving van de wudu voldoende hebt aangetoond niet op de hoogte te zijn van de hadith is er geen verder noodzaak om de rest van het artikel, van knip en plakwerk, serieus te nemen.

Abdullah Haselhoef

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door zorro_ 
> *
> 
> 
> Je zult inderdaad wat ruimte nodig hebben om het volgende te weerleggen.
> 
> 
> Deze zijn pas mooi!
> Bukhari 9 93 597 Volgens deze hadith heeft Mohammed een verhaal verteld over een man die nooit een goede daad verricht had en zijn familie de opdracht had gegeven na zijn door zijn lichaam te verbranden en zijn as over de zee en over het land uit te strooien, zodat God hem niet te pakken zou kunnen krijgen. God heeft vervolgens de man na zijn dood gerercreerd en hem uiteindelijk zijn zondes vergeven. (Opmerking: deze hadith gaat wederom voorbij aan alle regels die in de Koran gegeven worden over het verkrijgen van vergiffenis) 
> ...


Je moet ze ook niet allemaal tegelijk doen.. gewoon 1 voor 1.. net zoals ik dat deed.. misschien dak erop in ga en zelfs toe zal geven dat k die hadith niet voor waar beschouw of het uit zijn context getrokken vind of als een vervalsing beschouw you never know.. kej..? 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Conscious

Below is a sample of what GOD's enemies have been propagating:


Narrated Hudayfh Ibn al-Yaman: Prophet said: "There will come rulers after me who do not guide to my guidance and do not practice my Sunnah, and the hearts of some them are the hearts of Satans but they are in the body of human." I said: "What should we do at that time?" Prophet (PBUH) said: *"You should just listen to them and obey those rulers. No matter if the hurt you and take your wealth, you should follow them and obey them."*  

Reference: Sahih Muslim, Chapter of al-Imaarah (chapter 33 for the Arabic version), Section of necessity of joining the majority, 1980 Edition, Arabic version (Saudi Arabia), v3, p1476, Tradition #52.  

Bron: www.free-minds.org

----------


## zorro

> _Geplaatst door A. Haselhoef_ 
> *
> 
> Als je wilt aantonen dat de hadith niet correct zijn dan is het van belang dat je controleert of de wijze waarop je de 'wudu' beschrijft wel correct is.
> 
> 
> 
> Daar je met de beschrijving van de wudu voldoende hebt aangetoond niet op de hoogte te zijn van de hadith is er geen verder noodzaak om de rest van het artikel, van knip en plakwerk, serieus te nemen.
> 
> Abdullah Haselhoef*



Als je het niet gelooft lees het er dan maar eens op na :

http://www.usc.edu/dept/MSA/fundamen...unnah/bukhari/


http://www.usc.edu/dept/MSA/fundamen...sunnah/muslim/


Wat dacht je nu, dat ik die verhaaltjes bedacht heb? Ik zou niet durven.

----------


## A. Haselhoef

> _Geplaatst door zorro_ 
> *
> 
> Een voorbeeld dat goed illustreert hoe het handhaven van de Hadith in strijd is met de Koran is de rituele reiniging die verricht moet worden voordat de gelovige de Salaat (veelal vertaald met 'gebed') verricht. Deze rituele reiniging heet in de volksmond 'wudu'. De Koran schrijft het volgende voor met betrekking tot standaard-wudu in 5:6: "O jullie die geloven! Wanneer jullie je opstellen voor de Salaat, was dan jullie gezichten en handen tot aan de ellebogen en veeg jullie hoofden en voeten tot de enkels". Dit zijn de instructies van God tot wie de Salaat verricht moet worden volgens 108:2 "En verricht dan de Salaat tot uw Heer".
> 
> Volgens de Hadith is de standaard-wudu bovenstaande plus nog een hele set andere stappen, onder andere het wassen van de handen alleen, het spoelen van de mond en de neus, het wassen van de benen tot aan de knien en dat allemaal drie keer. Volgens de ene groep aanhangers van deze wudu is de Salaat niet geldig als de wudu niet op deze manier verricht wordt. Een andere groep stelt dat de Salaat dan minder 'punten' oplevert. In het gunstigste geval, het laatste, zou het betekenen dat God een gebrekkige wudu heeft geopenbaard in de "beste hadith"; "God heeft hierin de beste 'hadith' neergezonden" (39:23). Op het woord 'hadith' in de Koran zal ik later ingaan. Maar de Koran zou dus volgens de aanhangers van de Hadith gebrekkig zijn. Is dat geen ontkenning van 6:115?
> 
> Wat dacht je nu, dat ik die verhaaltjes bedacht heb? Ik zou niet durven.*


Je hebt het inderdaad niet zelf bedacht maar samengesteld uit knip en plakwerk. Helaas kun je zelf zien dat de wijze waarop je de informatie tot je hebt gekregen omtrent het maken van de Wudu, zoals de moslims het doen, niet klopt met jouw informatie.

De Quraan is als een soort grondwet. Daar de grondwet soms toelichting nodig heeft hebben wij aanvullende boeken, geschriften en memoires van toelichting. De moslims gebruiken dus hiervoor de hadith, die een toelichting geven op welke wijze je een aya moet begrijpen.


_Volume 1, Book 4, Number 142: 
Narrated 'Ata' bin Yasar: 

Ibn 'Abbas performed ablution and washed his face (in the following way): He ladled out a handful of water, rinsed his mouth and washed his nose with it by putting in water and then blowing it out. He then, took another handful (of water) and did like this (gesturing) joining both hands, and washed his face, took another handful of water and washed his right forearm. He again took another handful of water and washed his left forearm, and passed wet hands over his head and took another handful of water and poured it over his right foot (up to his ankles) and washed it thoroughly and similarly took another handful of water and washed thoroughly his left foot (up to the ankles) and said, "I saw Allah's Apostle performing ablution in this way."_

----------


## Conscious

> _Geplaatst door A. Haselhoef_ 
> *
> 
> De Quraan is als een soort grondwet. Daar de grondwet soms toelichting nodig heeft hebben wij aanvullende boeken, geschriften en memoires van toelichting. De moslims gebruiken dus hiervoor de hadith, die een toelichting geven op welke wijze je een aya moet begrijpen.*


De Koran is volmaakt en duidelijk verklaart. De hadith wordt niet alleen gebruikt om aya's in de koran toe te lichten, maar het wordt gebruikt als een wetboek met regels die niet in de Koran te vinden zijn. Wat dacht je van: vrouwensteniging, het verbieden van tekenen en schilderen van mensen en dieren, het verbieden van schaken, het verplicht dragen van een baard. Er is zelfs een hadith die zegt dat je niet hard mag lachen. Noem jij dat toelichting?

----------


## A. Haselhoef

> _Geplaatst door Conscious_ 
> *
> 
> De Koran is volmaakt en duidelijk verklaart. De hadith wordt niet alleen gebruikt om aya's in de koran toe te lichten, maar het wordt gebruikt als een wetboek met regels die niet in de Koran te vinden zijn. Wat dacht je van: vrouwensteniging, het verbieden van tekenen en schilderen van mensen en dieren, het verbieden van schaken, het verplicht dragen van een baard. Er is zelfs een hadith die zegt dat je niet hard mag lachen. Noem jij dat toelichting?*


Eerst het verhaal van de wudu afmaken en dan pas naar andere onderwerpen over stappen.

Samengevat:
Beste Conscious, Zorro zijn jullie het mee eens dat het verwijt wat jullie maken naar de hadith in geval de Wudu, niet juist is en dus uit de duim gezogen is. Als jullie het hiermee eens zijn dan hebben wij een basis om verder te praten.

Want dat is voor mij dan het bewijs dat het jullie gaat om de 'waarheid' gebaseerd op feiten te vinden en niet om het voeren van een welles-nietes discussie.

Abdullah Haselhoef

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door A. Haselhoef_ 
> *De Quraan is als een soort grondwet. Daar de grondwet soms toelichting nodig heeft hebben wij aanvullende boeken, geschriften en memoires van toelichting. De moslims gebruiken dus hiervoor de hadith, die een toelichting geven op welke wijze je een aya moet begrijpen.
> [/i]*


De Koran is geen wetboek. De Koran is een leidraad voor het leven. Onzekere gelovigen maken er een wetboek van en bij gebrek aan eigenwaarde misbruiken ze ook nog eens de verzindsels van bouchari en muslim. Hadiths zijn wapens in de handen van dictators die de theocratie willen ondermijnen.

Hazelhoef,
Je hebt het stuk waarschijnlijk niet goed gelezen. Het weerlegt het bestaan van hadiths.

----------


## Ridouan

Original posted by A. Hasselhoef:

Volume 1, Book 4, Number 142: 
Narrated 'Ata' bin Yasar: 

Ibn 'Abbas performed ablution and washed his face (in the following way): He ladled out a handful of water, rinsed his mouth and washed his nose with it by putting in water and then blowing it out. He then, took another handful (of water) and did like this (gesturing) joining both hands, and washed his face, took another handful of water and washed his right forearm. He again took another handful of water and washed his left forearm, and passed wet hands over his head and took another handful of water and poured it over his right foot (up to his ankles) and washed it thoroughly and similarly took another handful of water and washed thoroughly his left foot (up to the ankles) and said, "I saw Allah's Apostle performing ablution in this way."


Posted by Zorro ( monothesiten propaganda ).

Volgens de Hadith is de standaard-wudu bovenstaande plus nog een hele set andere stappen, onder andere het wassen van de handen alleen, het spoelen van de mond en de neus, het wassen van de benen tot aan de knien  en dat allemaal drie keer. Volgens de ene groep aanhangers van deze wudu is de Salaat niet geldig als de wudu niet op deze manier verricht wordt. Een andere groep stelt dat de Salaat dan minder 'punten' oplevert. In het gunstigste geval, het laatste, zou het betekenen dat God een gebrekkige wudu heeft geopenbaard in de "beste hadith"; "God heeft hierin de beste 'hadith' neergezonden" (39:23). Op het woord 'hadith' in de Koran zal ik later ingaan. Maar de Koran zou dus volgens de aanhangers van de Hadith gebrekkig zijn. Is dat geen ontkenning van 6:115?

Wat dacht je nu, dat ik die verhaaltjes bedacht heb? Ik zou niet durven. 

****
Nee, jij volgt de hadieth van de monotheisten site....

Abdullah Haselhoef stelde terecht dat:

Als je wilt aantonen dat de hadith niet correct zijn dan is het van belang dat je controleert of de wijze waarop je de 'wudu' beschrijft wel correct is.

a) Zo worden de benen tot aan de knieen niet gewassen.
b) Wordt niet alleen maar de handen gewassen.
c) Zijn er niet een hele set andere stappen.

Daar je met de beschrijving van de wudu voldoende hebt aangetoond niet op de hoogte te zijn van de hadith is er geen verder noodzaak om de rest van het artikel, van knip en plakwerk, serieus te nemen.

Abdullah Haselhoef

****

Posted by Ridouan:

3 keer is niet verplicht.......Wat breekt de wudu allemaal ? Graag bewijs uit de Koran.

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *
> 
> 3 keer is niet verplicht.......Wat breekt de wudu allemaal ? Graag bewijs uit de Koran.*


4.43
5.6

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *
> 
> 4.43
> 5.6*


Kun je inhoudelijk reageren en aangeven wat allemaal precies, dank je..

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *Kun je inhoudelijk reageren en aangeven wat allemaal precies, dank je..*


Nieuw spelletje bedacht samen met je gekke zusje? ikke niet begrijpen jij uitlegge........ 

Verbaasd mij niets voor zo een conformist als jij.

----------


## Ridouan

Citaat: 
Geplaatst door Ridouan 

3 keer is niet verplicht.......Wat breekt de wudu allemaal ? Graag bewijs uit de Koran. 

4.43
5.6

Posted by Ridouan:

Kun je inhoudelijk reageren en aangeven wat allemaal precies, dank je..

Posted bij Jew Suf:

Nieuw spelletje bedacht samen met je gekke zusje? ikke niet begrijpen jij uitlegge........ 

Verbaasd mij niets voor zo een conformist als jij.

*****
Zie je wel, je weet niet wudu alemaal breekt........Jij begrijpt echt niets van de islam ja, benen tot de knieen ? hahhhahaah, altijd 3 keer ? hahhahahahahahahh, daarom vlucht je altijd.....

Omdat je Nederlands zo ondermaats is: wil je de ayas neerzetten en uitleggen wat er allemaal onder valt...?  :Smilie: 

p.s Gekke zusje ? 

Groetjes brown noser  :zwaai:

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *Citaat: 
> Geplaatst door Ridouan 
> 
> 3 keer is niet verplicht.......Wat breekt de wudu allemaal ? Graag bewijs uit de Koran. 
> 
> 4.43
> 5.6
> 
> ...

----------

